# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Is it okay to consider yourself mad/crazy?

## Otherside

Just come up. I personally have no problem with considering myself mad or crazy at times. I'm sure I act that way and have come across that way. I've just come across a comment on YouTube though with someone saying that BBC should not have called the mental health series they're airing "It's a MAD world".

I don't see a problem with it. Partly because joking about it some of time has made it easier to deal with. At the time it's no fun, but after, not mocking the illness and amongst fellow sufferers or just to yourself, you can laugh about it. You understand how hard and horrible it is and you know it's no joke...but you can laugh. You see...I don't know how to describe it, but afterwards, I can see some humour in it, which is better than sitting at home depressed as crap about the fact that I was to terrified to answer the telephone last week and going over and over it in my head...I do that anyway, but after a while, I can joke about it.

I know there's people that say it's never okay...but I don't understand that. I don't like mocking it, when someone making it seem easier to deal with than it really is. I've been told that I shouldn't laugh things that happened because of my mental illness. But I just can't be serious about it one hundred percent of the time, or there's no way I'm going to be able to deal with it. 

On the subject of Anxiety, there's a very interesting meme on Tumblr that's cropped up. I don't like memes usually. But, sometimes I can just spend hours laughing at the memes on Tumblr that relate to the illnesses I have. I don't have a problem pif eople don't like that. That's fine. I'm not trying to preach. I suppose it's almost laughing at yourself, and it's between anxiety sufferers who have also okay with you laughing at anxiety, we all know it's tough and horrible, and most likely, we can all laugh at it and still relate...

I don't know how to describe it really.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just come up. I personally have no problem with considering myself mad or crazy at times. I'm sure I act that way and have come across that way. I've just come across a comment on YouTube though with someone saying that BBC should not have called the mental health series they're airing "It's a MAD world".
> 
> I don't see a problem with it. Partly because joking about it some of time has made it easier to deal with. At the time it's no fun, but after, not mocking the illness and amongst fellow sufferers or just to yourself, you can laugh about it. You understand how hard and horrible it is and you know it's no joke...but you can laugh. You see...I don't know how to describe it, but afterwards, I can see some humour in it, which is better than sitting at home depressed as crap about the fact that I was to terrified to answer the telephone last week and going over and over it in my head...I do that anyway, but after a while, I can joke about it.
> 
> I know there's people that say it's never okay...but I don't understand that. I don't like mocking it, when someone making it seem easier to deal with than it really is. I've been told that I shouldn't laugh things that happened because of my mental illness. But I just can't be serious about it one hundred percent of the time, or there's no way I'm going to be able to deal with it. 
> 
> On the subject of Anxiety, there's a very interesting meme on Tumblr that's cropped up. I don't like memes usually. But, sometimes I can just spend hours laughing at the memes on Tumblr that relate to the illnesses I have. I don't have a problem pif eople don't like that. That's fine. I'm not trying to preach. I suppose it's almost laughing at yourself, and it's between anxiety sufferers who have also okay with you laughing at anxiety, we all know it's tough and horrible, and most likely, we can all laugh at it and still relate...
> 
> I don't know how to describe it really.



I think it's fine to call yourself crazy or mad. I am proud of my crazy.  ::):  

I'm sure the only time it matters to someone is if you call them crazy and they think they're perfectly sane. 

But hey, it's ok to cry so why isn't it ok to laugh? 

And I'll let you in on a little secret. The people who admit they have problems, deal with them, and are able to laugh about it imo seem to be the healthiest people. It's the ones who deny they have problems, the ones who feel they must stop the world because of problems and the ones who want everyone around them to be "serious and concerned" ..................well, in my book these people seem to be the unhealthiest. Self awareness of what you do gives you the ability to fix whatever it is you think is crazy. 

I tell you what. I've gotten some mighty funny stories to tell after acting a tad crazy at jury duty.  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

To be honest, I wouldn't have come up with half the stories or songs I did, if I wasn't a bit crazy. So I think it's okay.

Normal people are boring.

----------


## Antidote

It doesn't offend me. Political correctness is escalating and getting ridiculous. We are mad. Mad people are still valuable. It's okay.

----------


## Lioness

I think everyone has a bit of crazy in them... I just think I have a bit more _spunk_. That is how I look at it.

----------


## Otherside

> ---



Yes. Spamming a thread started by a mod. What an intelligent thing to do. 

Deleted. And you're banned.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes. Spamming a thread started by a mod. What an intelligent thing to do. 
> 
> Deleted. And you're banned.



Oh darn!! I missed it? I haven't messed with a spammer's mind in over a week. I'll have to check back more often. 

My goal is to emotionally destroy at least 10 spammer's a month. 

Oh, but of course, do it without you mods catching me.  ::): 

*innocent grin*

----------


## Lizard

Considering yourself mad/crazy (at least in your case) does not hurt anyone, so no.

I kind of wish I could share my "crazy" with other people besides.

----------


## Chloe

see i don't mind saying i've got a problem and that i'm tapped in the head or whatever. that's me saying it. its when other people say things like that and say there's something wrong with my head and its not normal (normal being a sore spot with me). i don't disagree with anyone suffering with the problem degrading it and making a joke of it because they know and understand. its when they don't know and still think its funny to degrade it that i have a problem with it

----------


## Lunaire

I actually prefer to consider myself mad.... mostly because I disagree with the way that a lot of the world operates.  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Rob Thomas song- I'm not Crazy I am just a little unwell .

Love it lol and Yes I am crazy, nuts, insane whatever but I own my issues and know people will call me worse lol so sure why not I even have a Mad Hatter Hat! I do  ::):

----------

